# Questions about Marriage in the CAF [Merged]



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *james nott <jtnott@yahoo.com>* on *Sun, 12 Mar 2000 20:27:06 -0800 (PST)*
My wife and I are currently in the reserves and have
been thinking about the reg. force.  I am not sure it
is the best idea because of the time spent apart. 
Needless to say I love being in the military and would
like to do it full time.  If anyone out there has any
suggestions as to if it would be a wise choice or not
please write back.  Thanks
                              Jamie
_________________________________________________________
Do You Yahoo!?
Get your free @yahoo.com address at  http://mail.yahoo.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave newcombe" <davebo@seaside.net>* on *Mon, 13 Mar 2000 00:12:05 -0800*
Do it!  There isn‘t another place like it.  You will meet and make the best
friends of your life.  The sacrifices you make are what makes it so special.
Not everyone is cut out to SERVE the country, do it with honour, and you
will never look back with regets.  Read what these soldiers are saying, they
have regrets only about leaving.
----- Original Message -----
From: "james nott" 
To: 
Sent: Sunday, March 12, 2000 8:27 PM
Subject: army and marriage
> My wife and I are currently in the reserves and have
> been thinking about the reg. force.  I am not sure it
> is the best idea because of the time spent apart.
> Needless to say I love being in the military and would
> like to do it full time.  If anyone out there has any
> suggestions as to if it would be a wise choice or not
> please write back.  Thanks
>
>
>                               Jamie
> _________________________________________________________
> Do You Yahoo!?
> Get your free @yahoo.com address at  http://mail.yahoo.com 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## Bobby147 (20 Dec 2006)

I am a applicant for Canadian Forces (DEO).

I recently got merit listed for Jan. 2007 basic training. I received a letter from CFRC that I have to notify them change in marital status, any medical condition, any problem with law before enrollment....etc.

I did not have have any problem with law or health....  but I am already engaged and I am planning to get married next week, as during training, it will be hard to find time for that....  as my fiancé  is from Greece... ( I also have  Greek background)... she has no criminal record....

Will my marriage to a foreign national, affect my enrollment? Should I delay my marriage plans??? 

Please help as I am really worried....   :crybaby:  

Thanks in advance....


----------



## elecgitarguy (30 May 2007)

What are the rules regarding fraternization in the forces, btw NCO and also officers.

Example, what would happen if I joined the military as an NCO, and my girl friend went to RMC and became an officer.

I'm not sure of what the regulations are, so if someone could tell me or point me to a document/page that describes things, that would be awsome.

Thanks.


----------



## CF1919 (14 Aug 2007)

Is there such thing as marriage leave for CF members?  What is the usual practice for such events?

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Michael OLeary (14 Aug 2007)

The usual practice it to take some of your annual leave allocation, there is no special leave for getting married.


----------



## Shamrock (14 Aug 2007)

Annual.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (14 Aug 2007)

All this information can be obtained though through your Orderly Room or Ships Office.


----------



## Roy Harding (14 Aug 2007)

CF1919:

Go here:  http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/admfincs/subjects/cfao/016-01_e.asp  for everything you could possibly want to know about leave.

The short answer has already been given you:  You'll use your Annual leave allocation.

Be aware, that the above referenced CFAO MAY have been expanded upon or altered through DAODs, CANFORGENS, or other orders that I do not have access to.

The best answer to your question remains that given by Ex-Dragoon



			
				Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> All this information can be obtained though through your Orderly Room or Ships Office.



Congratulations on your upcoming nuptials.


----------



## PO2FinClk (14 Aug 2007)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> All this information can be obtained though through your Orderly Room or Ships Office.


Or from your supervisors, or even from researching pubs yourself as it is every members responsibility to do. The OR's are not stood up to allow every CF member the luxury of laziness.

Sort like on this site, do a search and if you still find nothing, then you ask.


----------



## x-zipperhead (14 Aug 2007)

Your CO has the authority to grant a certain amount of short or special leave.  When I was married in '98 my CO gave me some special leave.  It wasn't alot, 2 days or so, but it was greatly appreciated.   I used it in conjunction with my annual leave.  Many CO's I have had have also granted up to 5 days special on the birth of a child as well, which I have also been fortunate enough to have been granted for 2 of my 3 kids.  It is not an entitlement but rather something a CO can grant if in his judgement it is deserved.  It doesn't hurt to ask if your unit/CO has a policy on it.  The worst that will happen is you'll be denied.

Congrats on your upcoming wedding.


----------



## CF1919 (14 Aug 2007)

Thank you for all the replies.  I've been reading this forum for over a year now and am familiar with the general rules.  It wasn't until now that I needed to post anything.

This confirms everything I have found so far, I just wanted to utilize the years of experience on this forum from a broad spectrum of backgrounds.

Thank you again.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (14 Aug 2007)

Glad we could help.

Locked

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## PK19 (4 Nov 2009)

I recently got married.  I went into the OR and gave them a copy of my certificate, told them who was married to,  sent him to the OR as well,  and now they are a little stumped as to how I change my last name.  I looked up change of name and well not much is available,  The going thing in Canada is that the wife assumes the husbands last name at time of marriage using the marriage certificate or statement of marriage as valid id until such time as her new photo ID comes back.  But then I have other people saying I have to do a legal name change, that I have to live with my husband for one year before I can use his last name,  that I have to go get fingerprinted before I can use his lastname,  ....  I was just hoping someone, perhaps a clerk, would have a more definant answer.   

Thank you


----------



## X-mo-1979 (4 Nov 2009)

You will have to reapply health card.you'll need your wedding certificate for your drivers license,you just go to the dept where you get it usually.And you'll need the marriage certificate for your new social insurance number card.

Please keep in mind that if it's in Ontario they do not recognize the church marriage certificate.You need the provincial one.

Clerks unable to help...seem's to be a common theme.God I miss having good clerks.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (5 Nov 2009)

PK19 said:
			
		

> ....  I was just hoping someone, perhaps a clerk, would have a more definant answer.



Since the registration of vital statisitics is a provincial responsibility, the provincial government in your province of residence/marriage (I'm assuming Alberta) should have all the info.

http://www.servicealberta.gov.ab.ca/790.cfm


> Married Last Name
> In Alberta, a woman may assume the last name of her husband as this is traditionally recognized. She may assume just his last name or her last name combined with his; the order of the two last names is optional.
> 
> When a woman marries in Alberta and chooses to assume her husband's last name, Alberta Vital Statistics does not deem this to be a legal change of name. When a couple marries in Alberta, Vital Statistics will not change the woman's birth record to reflect her newly assumed last name nor would a notification document be forwarded to another province/country (in which she was born) advising them of such. When a woman, who marries in Alberta only assumes her husband's last name, she may decide to return to the last name on her birth certificate at any time.
> ...


----------



## Pusser (20 Nov 2009)

To the best of my knowledge, Quebec is the only province that requires a legal name change process when a woman chooses to take her husband's surname.  Every other province simply allows you to file the appropriate forms for name changes on driver licences, health cards, etc, using the marriage certificate as proof.  

As X-mo-1979 pointed out, Ontario requires the provincial certificate; however, I was led to believe (by the lady at Motor Vehicles) that they are not the only ones.  Since 9/11, virtually everybody requires better documentation.  In my case, when we moved to Ontario, we had to produce a marriage certificate along with my wife's birth certificate in order for her to get her driver's licence.  Imagine our surprise when after running home, tearing through dozens of boxes (we hadn't finished unpacking from the move) and running back to Motor Vehicles, they refused to accept the only certificate we'd ever had - the one issued by the church, that everyone previous had always accepted.  We actually had to write the Province of Nova Scotia, pay the appropriate fee, and have them issue an official marriage certificate - 15 years after the marriage had taken place!  Needless to say, we didn't get her licence that day.


----------



## FDO (20 Nov 2009)

\

Stand by I have my best people on the original question but in the mean time for your reading pleasure see below!

I can take this one a step deeper into the muck. My wife and I moved from Ontario to Nova Scotia. A couple of years later we came back to Ontario for a week to get married because at the time both sides of the family were living here. So we continue to live in marital bliss until we were posted to Toronto. We went in to get our driver's licences changed over. They asked my wife if she'd ever had a licence in Ontario and she said yes (Dumb). So they refused to give her an Ontario one without proof of name change. So Our NS driver's licence, valid passports AND both with CF ID and in uniform were not good enough to prove name change. So we went home and got our marriage cert. It said right across the top WITH  the Coat of Arms "Certificate of Marriage from the Province of ONTARIO" 

NOT GOOD ENOUGH!!! They wanted her to go down to the courts and get a "legal name change." We didn't get her's either. She went to another licence place and when asked if she'd ever had an Ontario licence she said "no" and was out in 10 m inutes with a new one. 

I asked why all the BS in getting it changed over and I was told that the Ontairo drivers licence was going to hold a higher security level so you could use it to get across the Canada/US border. Apparently higher that our CF ID. Got to love the Centre of the Universe


Maybe I should put this in the "Dumbest thing you heard" thread!

While I was writing this came back. 

Good afternoon PO,

Please be advised that the mbr will have to produce a legal marriage certificate and fill out the attached form to have her name changed within the Canadian Forces Documentation.  Should you have any other questions please contact the undersigned.

Have a great afternoon[/color][/color]
http://hr.ottawa-hull.mil.ca/DHRIM/mhrrp/ch13/engraph/SD_Name_Assumed_Marriage_e.doc

Any problems send me a PM


----------



## Occam (20 Nov 2009)

FDO said:
			
		

> I asked why all the BS in getting it changed over and I was told that the Ontairo drivers licence was going to hold a higher security level so you could use it to get across the Canada/US border. Apparently higher that our CF ID. Got to love the Centre of the Universe



Ah, yes...the Enhanced Driver's Licence (EDL).

It's in a completely different category than our CF ID, as the CF ID can't be used to cross the border.


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Nov 2009)

FDO said:
			
		

> I asked why all the BS in getting it changed over and I was told that the Ontairo drivers licence was going to hold a higher security level so you could use it to get across the Canada/US border. Apparently higher that our CF ID. Got to love the Centre of the Universe
> 
> Maybe I should put this in the "Dumbest thing you heard" thread!
> 
> While I was writing this came back.



Too late, I already posted a similar woe (reply #914).  Never mind your CF ID, apparently a current Canadian passport isn't good enough for them, either.   :


----------



## Brasidas (8 Apr 2012)

So my partner and I are getting married in Ottawa. She's from there originally, mom's still there, and its not too far from most of her family and old friends. Its the dark side of the moon as far as I'm concerned from here in Edmonton, though I know some people around there.

I want to be supportive while taking an active part in planning the logistics with her.

My first thoughts are on the reception. She was hoping to do something at a place called Tucson's, which has recently been shut down. She liked the restaurant, it had a stage, and it had a dance floor. She wants a band.

I'm wondering about the JR Messes in the city. I've never been to the armouries in Ottawa, but I imagine each has a mess that their members have access to for this sort of thing. What exists, and what might I be looking at for costs?


----------



## aesop081 (8 Apr 2012)

Brasidas said:
			
		

> I'm wondering about the JR Messes in the city. I've never been to the armouries in Ottawa, but I imagine each has a mess that their members have access to for this sort of thing. What exists, and what might I be looking at for costs?



Rideau Canal Junior Ranks mess:

http://www.cg.cfpsa.ca/cg-pc/Ottawa/EN/Messes/RCJuniorRanksMess/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## dapaterson (8 Apr 2012)

What sorts of numbers are you looking at?


----------



## Pusser (9 Apr 2012)

According to the sign, Tucson's is only closed for renovations.


----------



## Brasidas (9 Apr 2012)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> What sorts of numbers are you looking at?



50



			
				Pusser said:
			
		

> According to the sign, Tucson's is only closed for renovations.



She tells me it's more permanent than that. It'd be nice if it re-opened, but it might be as a sports bar or something other than it was. Here's a link to the story from the local paper: http://www.ottawacitizen.com/entertainment/Tucson+shuts+down+after+years/6229539/story.html


----------



## LineJumper (10 Apr 2012)

Is the Outback still outside Uplands? Jk, too bad the Eagles nest is flat, it had all kinds over the rental mess in Ottawa, yet, if you like the armoury feel, the Cartier is in fact a nice historical landmark. Looks not too bad after the reno's to take on the insignificant number of JR's in the NCR, but of the 3, the Sgts mess is my fave.


----------



## dapaterson (10 Apr 2012)

I agree with the Sgts Mess over the Jrs, if only because it's on the ground floor while the Jrs is up a few flights of stairs.  As I recall, they accept all ranks for functions.

You'll also have to make decisions about the ceremony location - is it a religious service at a church?  Civil ceremony somewhere else?


Depending on the time of year you're looking at, bookings can be hard to get; my wife and I booked our facility about 8-9 months in advance.  We had the ceremony; had the guests leave for a few hours while we went out for photos, then came back for cocktails in the lobby then the reception in the same room as the ceremony.


----------



## Brasidas (10 Apr 2012)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> I agree with the Sgts Mess over the Jrs, if only because it's on the ground floor while the Jrs is up a few flights of stairs.  As I recall, they accept all ranks for functions.
> 
> You'll also have to make decisions about the ceremony location - is it a religious service at a church?  Civil ceremony somewhere else?



We're, or rather she's, still figuring that out. Seems city hall's got a 10 person restriction and we need to be there in person to book a time. Neither of us are particularly religious, and while it's going to be more about a party later on, we'd like folks to be there for the tying-the-knot bit.




> Depending on the time of year you're looking at, bookings can be hard to get; my wife and I booked our facility about 8-9 months in advance.  We had the ceremony; had the guests leave for a few hours while we went out for photos, then came back for cocktails in the lobby then the reception in the same room as the ceremony.



We'll see what we can get. We're trying for some time the Labour Day weekend.


----------



## LineJumper (10 Apr 2012)

Brasidas said:
			
		

> We're, or rather she's, still figuring that out. Seems city hall's got a 10 person restriction and we need to be there in person to book a time. Neither of us are particularly religious, and while it's going to be more about a party later on, we'd like folks to be there for the tying-the-knot bit.
> 
> 
> We'll see what we can get. We're trying for some time the Labour Day weekend.



In light of that, perhaps a gathering of friends at a favorite spot? I understand the military theme for yourself,  the Ottawa boat place off the canal is nice as well(no large boat I own gets in the canal. Its been many moons since I ripped that city a Linehole but the raft spot riverside was also a very nice spot.


----------



## dapaterson (10 Apr 2012)

There are freelance officiants who will conduct the ceremony for you - we hired one online, emailed a few times, then met in person prior to the ceremony to ensure we were getting something that would be meaningful to us.


One other consideration:  Photos.  Any thought about where you want them taken?  The Canal by the messes is a nice location (weather permitting, of course).  Are you hiring a photographer or relying on friends and family?


----------



## Brasidas (10 Apr 2012)

LineJumper said:
			
		

> In light of that, perhaps a gathering of friends at a favorite spot? I understand the military theme for yourself,  the Ottawa boat place off the canal is nice as well(no large boat I own gets in the canal. Its been many moons since I ripped that city a Linehole but the raft spot riverside was also a very nice spot.



I'm probably missing something here; I barely know the place beyond some half-drunken adventures on leave from Kingston. Are you talking about a park-type area or bars by the canal?

I could see doing something outdoors by the canal, but I'm concerned about weather, particularly with the band we're getting.

She's pretty set on having an awesome band at the party, which affects where we can have it.

The Sgt & WO's mess is apparently a no-go, as they don't book for Sundays and Saturdays are all booked-up for September. I had been thinking of a JR's as a nice, reliable place that we could count on, without breaking the bank. 

I'm up for anything that'll be comfortable for 50 people, has hotels either walking distance where simple logistics can be worked out (rent a 15-pack van, shuttle on a 10 minute turnaround), and has space for a band and a dance floor.



			
				dapaterson said:
			
		

> There are freelance officiants who will conduct the ceremony for you - we hired one online, emailed a few times, then met in person prior to the ceremony to ensure we were getting something that would be meaningful to us.
> 
> One other consideration:  Photos.  Any thought about where you want them taken?  The Canal by the messes is a nice location (weather permitting, of course).  Are you hiring a photographer or relying on friends and family?



We'll be looking at those freelancers.
EDIT:***
I'm now being quietly but firmly told that I'm out to lunch trying to arrange a civil ceremony away from city hall. She insists that only a justice of the peace can do it, and that they only do it at city hall. She's not saying that that's what *she* wants, just what's possible in Ontario.

I'm confused. What are my options here, exactly? According to this website my other options are "religious officiants", which I know could be someone relatively accommodating to our (non)beliefs.
***

For photos, I like the work my father and my aunt have done in the past. For locations, I barely know the city. I'd prefer that the ceremony be near a suitably photogenic outdoor space.


----------



## Pusser (11 Apr 2012)

Brasidas said:
			
		

> I'm now being quietly but firmly told that I'm out to lunch trying to arrange a civil ceremony away from city hall. She insists that only a justice of the peace can do it, and that they only do it at city hall. She's not saying that that's what *she* wants, just what's possible in Ontario.



Absolutely untrue.  I personally know one of those "freelancers."  He is definitely licensed to perform marriages and he'll do it wherever you want (within the Ottawa area).  Send me a PM (with your email address) and I'll set up contact for you.


----------



## dapaterson (11 Apr 2012)

Brasidas said:
			
		

> I'm probably missing something here; I barely know the place beyond some half-drunken adventures on leave from Kingston. Are you talking about a park-type area or bars by the canal?
> 
> I could see doing something outdoors by the canal, but I'm concerned about weather, particularly with the band we're getting.
> 
> ...



The JRs is an option, but it's upstairs from the Sgts and WOs - you'll have to be very clear on directions, lest your guests decide to go to the wedding on the ground floor instead 



> I'm up for anything that'll be comfortable for 50 people, has hotels either walking distance where simple logistics can be worked out (rent a 15-pack van, shuttle on a 10 minute turnaround), and has space for a band and a dance floor.
> 
> We'll be looking at those freelancers.
> EDIT:***
> I'm now being quietly but firmly told that I'm out to lunch trying to arrange a civil ceremony away from city hall. She insists that only a justice of the peace can do it, and that they only do it at city hall. She's not saying that that's what *she* wants, just what's possible in Ontario.



I was married in 2008 by an officiant not at city hall, so either (a) I'm not really married or (b) that wedding certificate I got in the mail from the province of Ontario is valid and I am married.  you will have to go to City hall to pick up the paperwork, but the actual ceremony can be anywhere in Ontario.

We went with All Seasons - http://www.allseasonsweddings.com/ - they have a long roster of officiants available.  



> I'm confused. What are my options here, exactly? According to this website my other options are "religious officiants", which I know could be someone relatively accommodating to our (non)beliefs.
> ***
> 
> For photos, I like the work my father and my aunt have done in the past. For locations, I barely know the city. I'd prefer that the ceremony be near a suitably photogenic outdoor space.



Photogenic places:  The canal; the arboretum; there's an office complex at Albert and Bay with indoor greenery and water (a good plan B if it rains).  As always, time spent in recce is seldom wasted; if you get a chance to look for places in advance, do so.  You should also plan out all the main photos you want - three weeks later is a bad time to realize that you never got a picture with Great Aunt Mabel and her darling little chihuahua.  And leave some time for more impromptu photos, too - those can be great.

(And, to make your wife love you even more, bring along a pair of comfortable shoes for her to wear in the photos where her feet won't be visible!)


----------



## Brasidas (11 Apr 2012)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> The JRs is an option, but it's upstairs from the Sgts and WOs - you'll have to be very clear on directions, lest your guests decide to go to the wedding on the ground floor instead
> 
> I was married in 2008 by an officiant not at city hall, so either (a) I'm not really married or (b) that wedding certificate I got in the mail from the province of Ontario is valid and I am married.  you will have to go to City hall to pick up the paperwork, but the actual ceremony can be anywhere in Ontario.
> 
> ...



Much appreciated. 

I don't know if we'll be able to afford a trip to do recce before we start committing to stuff, but we'll see how early we can get down there.

Her latest thought on where to hold the ceremony is under the plaza bridge. There's apparently some interesting stuff down there and there's overhead cover in case of inclement weather. Any idea how I'd go about investigating who to get permits from (eg. Parks Canada with the Rideau Canal around there vs Ottawa vs NCC...)?


----------



## dapaterson (11 Apr 2012)

No idea at all about the plaza bridge.  Parks Canada may have some info, but I don't know.  I did have some photos taken there.  Main problem is that it's a public place, so you could get rollerbladers going through in the middle of the ceremony.



But I can't emphasize the comfortable shoes enough.  She will choose beautiful shoes that cause her unbearable suffering; offering her some relief will earn you a nearly infinite number of brownie points.


----------



## Brasidas (12 Jun 2012)

So we've got things sorted for venues for the ceremony and the reception, including food. The wedding's going to be more expensive than I'd like, and we're spending money on things like an awesome band, an officiant that she really likes, and some decent food.

Still doing a lot of other logistics, and she's getting stressed, which isn't too surprising. I'm trying to do my part in getting checks in the box done.

One area where we are not spending much money is rings. I'd rather spend three grand on a band she loves than on some piece of rock. I'm looking for something simple, elegant, and inexpensive. Solid metal, no jewels.

Suggestions on where I should be shopping?


----------



## dapaterson (12 Jun 2012)

We got our wedding bands in Toronto's China town; just about any jeweller should be able to do something for you.  Remember that once the word "wedding" is attached to something prices spike upwards; China town was nice becasue there's always room to negotiate on prices, and many merchants will also offer lower prices if you're not going to cost them credit card fees.

For the engagement ring I went to Blue Nile (online).  Nice stuff and good prices as well, but no room to haggle with a website.


----------



## danteh (12 Feb 2019)

Just got married and was looking to update my pers file and have a question in terms of adding dependants. My wife and stepson don’t live with me as she has been living with her parents to take of them for the past year and I have my own house. Is it going to be an issue having them as my dependants if technically they don’t live with me as her mailing address is her parents? Also I was told by a clerk that to have my stepson as a dependant I would legally have to adopt him. Is this the case as I cannot find any documentation that supports that.


----------



## kratz (12 Feb 2019)

Updating your marital and dependant’s status is simple. Provide the marriage certificate and birth certificates to your OR for photocopying and entry into the system. Update your will, FCP, Memorial Cross and other related DAG paperwork and you should be good to go. Military families occasionally become separated on a regular basis. As long it is not a long term, permanent separation, there shouldn't be an immediate issue.

Your concern about benefits is too broad to fully answer. As an educated guess:
- As far as the CAF is concerned, your F&E is with you at your house. So there is no SE entitlement - CBI 208.997 
- PSHCP 
- DDCP
- Posting: You will have to move your family to you on your own dime, as they are not currently with your F&E. If they move in with you prior to your posting message, then they will be covered for the move as per normal.

A step child does not have to be your legal ward for them to be declared your dependant.

Ask the HRA to show you the reference they are quoting which requires you to adapt your stepson. 
I don’t mind following policy, but it drives me nuts when an individual make up policy on their own. 
All three links above have common definitions of a dependant and none of them expect a CAF member to adopt a step child in order to declare them a dependant.


----------



## JesseWZ (12 Feb 2019)

kratz said:
			
		

> I don’t mind following policy, but it drives me nuts when an individual make up policy on their own.



This should be prominently displayed at every section expected to conduct personal admin on behalf of members, at every base, station, wing and detachment. 

As an aside, as you're on BTL (again) really ensure all that paperwork is good to go and your dependants are listed and collocated with your F+E prior to your posting. Get it in writing if you have to. 

Story time...
I got married in the middle of my QL3 7 years ago and thought I had all my ducks in a row. As it turns out, a clerk at a school that shall remain nameless who told me everything was done and I would have no issues with entitlements for the move was 100% dead wrong. I ended up getting dinged for a chunk of my move and after all was said and done I owed a few thousand back to the Crown. It was grieve-able as I had an email chain to prove what I had been told and the steps I had taken to ensure I was correct, however at the time I chose not to rock that particular boat.

 Knowing what I know now, I should have put in the grievance. Never go up against a Sicilian when death is on the line, and if you have been aggrieved, always put in the grievance.


----------



## danteh (12 Feb 2019)

kratz said:
			
		

> Updating your marital and dependant’s status is simple. Provide the marriage certificate and birth certificates to your OR for photocopying and entry into the system. Update your will, FCP, Memorial Cross and other related DAG paperwork and you should be good to go. Military families occasionally become separated on a regular basis. As long it is not a long term, permanent separation, there shouldn't be an immediate issue.
> 
> Your concern about benefits is too broad to fully answer. As an educated guess:
> - As far as the CAF is concerned, your F&E is with you at your house. So there is no SE entitlement - CBI 208.997
> ...



Thanks a lot for the information. So just to clarify, not having my spouse living currently with me isn't going to affect me in any way other than my F&E which is fine.


----------



## kratz (12 Feb 2019)

I can't mind read your CoC. 
Normally, no. You shouldn't have an issue if your family situation is temporary and 
the intent is to move as a family unit.

That's where having a solid FCP will assist you.


----------

